# Nuvaring - 1st Month



## 22357 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello All,I started using Nuvaring on Saturday, day 2 of my period, and continued to cycle through the day/night into Sunday morning. I have not had any bleeding since then...does anyone know if this is normal? I used to use Nuvaring, but it's been years so I can't remember if it caused my period to end abruptly like this time.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi irish,This is normal. The ring is great. Don't worry. What you are going through sounds normal.Kerry


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm on the patch, not nuvaring, but you might want to double check on what day of your cycle you're supposed to start it on, day 2 seems too early to me. that's probably why it stopped so suddenly. might be a bit of a weird month because of that, but i wouldn't be worried. just make sure you use protection till it kicks in!


----------



## 22357 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you guys for getting back to me... with the ring, you are supposed to start between day 1 and 5 so I figured that day 2 would be fine. Who knows, maybe I just made it a bit screwy this month







Hopefully it'll straighten out before long!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

How are you liking the ring now? I've considered trying it. What you experienced does sound very normal. I'm always surprised that some docs will have people start new pill packs on day 1 of their period. I think that'd mess with my system. If I'm still getting my period and it's time to start a new pill pack or put on a new patch, the period stops within 24 hours.


----------

